# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم مجدد

## quf

سلام دوستان بالاخره پس از کلی تلاش به آموزش پرورش شهرمون ثابت کردم که دومو نباید امتحان داد حالا اونجا یکی یه چیزی بهم گفت که ترسوندم میگفت اگه دیپ انسانی بگیری باید پیشم(به خاطر تاثیر 5 درصد) بگیری چون کد جدا نمیدن واقا اینجوریه؟؟زنگ زدم تهران اونا گفتن ما چیزی نمیدونیم!!!

----------


## quf

آقا اگه کسی میدونه جواب بده خیلی حیاتیه

----------


## rezarko13

چرند گفته مردکه پوفیوز تاثیر مثبت هستش مشکلی نیس از سازمان سنجش پرسیده دوستم گفته شما کد مدرک پیشتو میزنی نمرات مدرک پیشت میاد اصن نیازی به تایید ندارن که کد بخاد در ضمن نمران پیش دانشگاهی هیچ تاثیری نداره فقط به خاطره مجلسه .شما با خیال راحت دیپتو بگیر منم هفته اینده میرم ثبت نام.

----------


## quf

> چرند گفته مردکه پوفیوز تاثیر مثبت هستش مشکلی نیس از سازمان سنجش پرسیده دوستم گفته شما کد مدرک پیشتو میزنی نمرات مدرک پیشت میاد اصن نیازی به تایید ندارن که کد بخاد در ضمن نمران پیش دانشگاهی هیچ تاثیری نداره فقط به خاطره مجلسه .شما با خیال راحت دیپتو بگیر منم هفته اینده میرم ثبت نام.


خب ما که کد پیش دانشگاهی نداریم؟؟؟؟داریم؟؟؟؟

----------


## quf

54 بار نمایش یه نفر جواب داده خب جواب بدید موندم چکار کنک بخونم یا نه

----------


## khaan

لازم نیست پیش اخذ بشه
این آموزش پرورشی ها قوانین خودشون رو اطلاع ندارن از کجا از طرف سازمان سنجش دارن صحبت میکنن ؟؟

----------

